# NSClient hilfe



## Paper (3. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag  
erstmal eine Frage vorweg, hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Nagios/Icinga und NSClient? Sowie mit der Überwachung des Ereignisprotokoll von Windows mit dieser Software?


----------



## imweasel (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kurze Antwort: "Ja"... und nun bekomme ich einen Keks?


----------



## Paper (4. Mai 2012)

Du bekommst sogar ganz ganz viele  

hast du vielleicht irgendwo ein Howto gefunden wie man Eventlog von Windowsrechnern per Nsclient über NRPE überwachen kann? oder kannst du mir helfen? 

und nur mal so als frage. Was ist denn damit möglich? Kann ich mir die Fehler/Warnungen auch anzeigen lassen?

Wenn ich den check Manuell ausführe

```
./check_nrpe -H 192.168.116.116 -p 5666 -c CheckEventLog -a filter=new file="system" MaxWarn=3 MaxCrit=5 filter-generated=\<1h filter-eventType==error filter=in filter=all
```

bekomme ich folgende ausgabe:

```
Eventlog check ok| 'eventlog'=0;3;5
```

Der zeigt mir die Fehler garnicht an )

Gruß
Paper


----------



## imweasel (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,

also ein wirkliches HowTo kenn ich nicht, aber die beste Anlaufstelle dafür ist das passende Wiki. Ich musste damals (als ich es eingerichtet habe) auch massig Foren lesen um etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bekommen.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann müsste z.B. folgendes funktionieren:


```
./check_nrpe -H 192.168.116.116 -p 5666 -c CheckEventLog -a file=application MaxWarn=3 MaxCrit=5 "filter=generated gt -5d AND severity NOT IN ('success') unique descriptions "syntax=(%count%) %severity%: %source%: %message%"
```


----------

